# Loose Tap Top --- How to refix



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi When I switched on the 12v system in my newly aquired A/S Executive, I ran the warm tap to fill the boiler then switched it off but, I could still hear water running in the Toilet, when I checked the cold water was running and the Tap Top was loose and I could not turn off the water. 

I had a look today and I can not see how it goes back on. I can see the little micro switch but I cannot see how the tap keeps the little plunger thing from unscrewing. Can these be repaired? Does the clear plastic Top with blue dot press back onto the base, I am a bit wary of forcing it on. Anybody advise me please. Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy! The best I can offer is

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/index.php

If you phone the factory, I'm sure you'll get an answer. They're very good like that! :wink:

Of interest perhaps: http://www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk/

Good night!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Norm Thank you for your advice. I contacted A/S and got someone called Trevor, who was most unhelpful and talked to me as though I was something he had just stood on. This is my 3rd A\S, and I have spoken to there technical people before (about three times in seven years),and they have always been helpful, but times change. 

I have been looking on the Web I am sure there must be info on it somewhere. In the meantime I could just block it off as we don't often use the small Tip-Up basin. Thank you for the advice anyway Norm. Cheers Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy!

It only takes one bad apple...

_*...someone called Trevor, who was most unhelpful and talked to me as though I was something he had just stood on. *_ :evil:

I'm sorry I can't help more!


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi Norm Thank you for your advice. I contacted A/S and got someone called Trevor, who was most unhelpful and talked to me as though I was something he had just stood on. This is my 3rd A\S, and I have spoken to there technical people before (about three times in seven years),and they have always been helpful, but times change.
> 
> I have been looking on the Web I am sure there must be info on it somewhere. In the meantime I could just block it off as we don't often use the small Tip-Up basin. Thank you for the advice anyway Norm. Cheers Andy


Hi Andy

Surprised about your comment. Perhaps you caught Trevor on a bad day. He and Charles Trevelyan have always been very helpful. In fact many on MHF have spoken in glowing terms about them. Always helped us.

Terry


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Terry As my post said, this is my third Autosleeper,and I have been in contact with A/S service people a few times before, and have recieved good advice,in a courteous manner. 

I have managed to sort out my Tap problem, I just didn't want to cause any damage in doing so. I am looking forward to our first outing in the Exec, and that really is what it's all about. Cheers Andy


----------

